# ELIMINATION DIETS: NEW ARTICLE 2/01



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

In the new (February 2001) issue of "Alternative And Compementary Therapies", the Official Journal of The Society of Integrative Medicine there is an very good tutorial called :"ELIMINATION DIETS: TREATING FOOD SENSITIVITIES IN CHRONIC CONDITIONS" that many folks may be interested in reading, and all folks with functional bowel diseases should read. It is a good discussion of the subject of separating food alergy from other types of food intolerances, and how elimination diets are used to help isolate them.It is not available online, though I think you could possible order a reprint or single issue from the publisher at www.liebertpub.com Or if you want a copy of it just email me a fax number and I will FAX it to you, or mail or whatever. I probably should not have the engineers scan it and post it, since if the publisher wanted the journal on line they would have done that.Anyway if you een around you know me and you know I am not going to fax junk to you or sell your contact info etc.So I have it if you want it.have a DFDMNL_______________ www.leapellergy.com


----------

